# Dù nệm khai ngấy mùi nước tiểu trẻ cỡ nào cũng thơm tho như mới với mẹo siêu hay này



## vietmom (24/7/18)

*Chỉ vài thao tác thôi là mùi khai sẽ không còn, nệm của bé và mẹ đã thơm tho trở lại rồi đấy.*

Nệm khai mùi nước tiểu của trẻ luôn là một trong những nỗi ám ảnh của các mẹ, đặc biệt với những bà mẹ chăm con nhỏ. Với lý do sợ con bị hăm, nóng, nhiều bà mẹ kiên quyết không cho con mặc bỉm mà chỉ quấn tả vải, lót thêm ít khăn giấy bên dưới. Vì thế mà “vòi nước thiên nhiên” của trẻ cứ thế vương “sản phẩm” khắp nơi trên nệm, lâu ngày tạo nên mùi khai rất khó chịu. Mẹ ở hoài trong phòng sẽ quen nên không cảm nhận được mùi đó nhưng với khách đến thăm, sẽ ngửi được ngay mùi khó chịu này.

Nếu mẹ vẫn đang loay hoay tìm cách khử mùi khắm do nước tiểu trẻ gây ra thì đã có cách rồi đây nhé. Chỉ 5 phút thôi, mùi khai khó chịu sẽ biến mất, trả lại cho bạn tấm nệm như mới luôn. Mẹ nào có con nhỏ nên áp dụng ngay và chia sẻ với những người mẹ khác luôn nha. Lưu ý rằng khi thực hiện những thao tác vệ sinh nệm, mẹ nên cho bé ra khỏi phòng rồi mới tiến hành nha.





​
*Những nguyên vật liệu mẹ cần chuẩn bị nè:*
– Baking soda
– Giấm
– Máy hút bụi
– Khăn giấy ướt, khăn khô

*Cách thực hiện:*
– Đầu tiên, mẹ gỡ drap nệm ra, dùng khăn giấy ướt đặt lên những vết ố vàng lâu ngày do nước tiểu của bé tạo nên. Nếu là vết mới, bạn dùng khăn khô đè lên nệm để thấm hút nước tiểu. Sau bước này, bạn đổ baking soda lên nệm rồi để đó 2 phút.

– Sau 2 phút, mẹ dùng máy hút bụi hút hết lượng baking soda trên nệm. Nếu không có máy hút bụi, mẹ có thể dùng khăn để lau bột baking soda đi.

– Tiếp theo, xịt giấm lên chỗ vừa hút baking soda đi để khử đi mùi khai này và để nệm khô tự nhiên, không được mang ra nắng phơi sẽ dễ hư nệm. Sau khi khô mới mặc drap vào cho nệm. Với những vết ố đã có từ lâu, mẹ nên kiên trì vệ sinh theo những thao tác trên từ 2 đến 3 lần sẽ sạch hoàn toàn.

Chỉ vài thao tác thôi là nệm của bé và mẹ đã thơm tho trở lại rồi đấy. Mẹ hãy thử thực hiện và chia sẻ phương pháp này nha.

_Nguồn: Azaba_​


----------

